# How do you trim java fern?



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

You cut off pieces of the rhizome...you do not cut the leaves.


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

mabey a dumb question, whats a rhizome?


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

The rhizome is the exposed root. That part isn't buried in to substrate or the plant will die. Just snip the base (rhizome) root into smaller portions and use them somewhere else or sell/give them away. If you cut the leaves, it looks very ugly but you do want to take off the dead leaves.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhizome


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

very helpful, thanks.


----------

